# Unfortunate ending...



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel so bad for the kids but I'm sure they are in a better place now. I'll bite my tongue for now in regards to their father.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=191...-house-explosion-crime-scene&s_cid=featured-1


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Very sad indeed...may there be two more stars in the night skies heaven next to the Mothers. May the so called other ROT in HELL. 

Our hearts to go to the entire family...truly sad, sad, sad...many bleeding hearts with this without a doubt.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

The only comfort that I can really take from this tradegy is that Josh will pay the penalty for what he has done to his kids and his wife.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, I needed some time to think.

What a COWARDLY act! To take the lives of your own children! WTH? I know it isn't right for me to feel this way, but part of me hoped he would have survived so that he would have to endure the excruciating pain and ridicule he deserves. Not to mention all the loving support he would have gotten in jail from other inmates.

I'm done now.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Okay, I needed some time to think.
> 
> What a COWARDLY act! To take the lives of your own children! WTH? I know it isn't right for me to feel this way, but part of me hoped he would have survived so that he would have to endure the excruciating pain and ridicule he deserves. Not to mention all the loving support he would have gotten in jail from other inmates.
> 
> I'm done now.


Agreed. I don't even think that hell can offer what this guy deserves. Pure scum. Makes me sick thinking about it.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

What a POS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, I dunno what the deal is with KSL today but their website is moving so slow!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> What a POS


+1. That one man has causes a world of heart ache! Back on your head A-hole.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't even know what to say about such an evil act.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I feel so bad for the cox family. If he wanted to kill himself then by all means go for it. But why involve your kids? Shows what kind of person he really was. I believe he couldnt take the pressure of what he did to Susan. Hope the WVCPD can find the answers to what happened to her. 
I know those little boys are with their mother again. God bless them and there family.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I feel so bad for the cox family. If he wanted to kill himself then by all means go for it. But why involve your kids?


The obvious answer appears to be to make Susan's parents suffer that much more.
Hindsight is clearly 20/20, but how in that situation would they allow him to decide where the supervised visitation occurs? At least he can meet his maker all the sooner and begin his slow cooking.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I think Huge hit the nail on the head here. My mom worked with Susan and was wondering why he didn't disclose the whereabouts of her body if he was going to kill himself anyways. My thoughts are that everything this scumbag did was to inflict harm, and in this case against those who sought justice the most, the Cox family. They are good people undeserving of this cruelty, and I pray that the authorities at least find Susan's remains so they can lay them to rest and at least get that little bit of closure.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Why the boys they were innocent. So why was the judge using the kids to try and get Josh to fold and tell the truth buy ordering him to take a polygraph test until he could have his kids. The court used the boys trying to gain information just as some divorced couples use the kids to gain advantages. Stop using the kids in these situations. The kids are the ones that suffer. The judge should not have been using the boys as a pawn.
Very sad day for the two boys that were totally innocent boys.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sad story with a sad ending. My wife cried when she heard the news, and I swelled up with anger. I am comforted in knowing that there is a just God who will mete out justice.....for eternity!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What a POS...this whole situation makes me sick. I hate even thinking about it. Please take this POS's dad off suicide watch and let him kill himself too.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Please take this POS's dad off suicide watch and let him kill himself too.


My thoughts exactly. Get them out of the gene pool.

There are a lot of unanswered questions. But he answered one. Was he capable of killing someone he had professed to have loved? Yup.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I was also wondering why they would send a single female case worker to supervise in the home of a single male who was the only person of intrest in a missing person and possible murder of a female. Sounds pretty dangerous to me and it is amazing that she was not also killed.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

There has to be so much more to all sides of this story than anyone will ever know. The entire thing is messed up.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

What a sad deal, miserable person acting out on his misery. I agree that there should have been more care taken with the kids than one social worker dropping them off; poor planning it seems.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Autopsy results just in--both boys were chopped with a hatchet in the neck before being burned and suffocated from smoke. if you thought he was a POS for just letting them burn... That really disturbs me now, having sons of about the same age. http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1913570 ... featured-1 
The part that I can't really understand is how the WVPD acts like their info is still top secret when their only person of interest is dead; they must have something on that JA father, apparently. On one hand it would be nice to see him save us all of the expense and effort and let him commit suicide, but on the other hand it would be nice to have some closure for the Cox family, if nothing else, if any information could be obtained from the loser father.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I had not heard that bit of info until your thread Huge. Honestly, that brings a tear to my eyes. How horrible. Prayers to the family and friends of those poor little boys


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

riptheirlips said:


> Why the boys they were innocent. So why was the judge using the kids to try and get Josh to fold and tell the truth buy ordering him to take a polygraph test until he could have his kids. The court used the boys trying to gain information just as some divorced couples use the kids to gain advantages. Stop using the kids in these situations. The kids are the ones that suffer. The judge should not have been using the boys as a pawn.
> Very sad day for the two boys that were totally innocent boys.


The courts were not using the kids as bait. The evaluations were ordered because of the images that were found on the POS's computer. After his father was arrested for voyerism and child porn they wanted to make sure the enviroment the kids were in was safe. This ruling had nothing to do with the case of Susans disappearance. In fact had he done the polygraph test they couldn't even bring anything up involving the Utah case. Only things pertaining to his ability to be a good father. Which we now know is none.
Whats is saddest and hurts my heart the most is the cause of death was still CO2 poisoning. Which means even though he took a hatchet to their necks they still burned to death. 
On the Fox13 article it mentions that Steven Powell is also being considered a person of intrest in Susans disappearance. I hope he caves and tells the police what happened so this whole story can have a end. 
In the fox13 story it also mentioned that one of the boys while at school drew a picture of him, his brother and his dad in a car. When asked where his mom was he said in the "trunk" and when asked why he said I don't know. Seems to me the kids were about to open up about what happened.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, just when you think it can't be more messed up, it is. Wow.


----------

